# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  غربتي مع الحياه.بقلم فــرح..

## فرح

غربتي مع الحياه..قصه باالعااميه .تقدرون تقولون خياااليه وبنفس الوقت فيها من واقع الحياه.بقلم ..صموووود، فــــــرحام حسين ..ستينه طيبة القلب لها من  الاولاد ثلاثه  وبنت..زوجها متوفي .وعايشه مع بنتها بشقه بنفس العماره الافيها اولادها ..هااااا تحمستووو تمبووو اتعرفون عن ويه تتكلم.يللا اترك كلامي وتابعوني ....ام حسين...بعد ماسمعت اذان الفجر قعدت وتوضت للصلاة وهي تصلي على النبي محمدوآله .اسألك العفو والرحمه والمغفره ياالله بحسن الخاتمه .ولعت النوروفرشت مصلاها ولتو بتكبرنقاء ..اماااااااه طفي النور امبى انااااام لهام حسين..قعدي يابتي وتعودي من ابليس وصلينقاء..وففففففف امااااه كل يوم هالدعاء بصلي بعدين توه مأذن له اليوم الخميس يالله ساعه انام فيها براحه بدون وجع المدارس ويش اسوي اقعدمن الحينام حسين...والاخير وياش مابتسمعي كلامياسكت عنش احسن لي واصليومن عادة ام حسين انها تقرا قران ودعاء العهد والصباح كما تعودته من زمن نقاء..ياااااعلي ربي يجيبش ياطولة الروح ياصبر ايوب  وعيسى وموسى ام حسين..وانا اقول  ربي يصبرني عليش وربي يهديش وقامت اليها وقعدت جنبها يابتي ارحمي سني وضعفي موعيب عليش هذا بدل رباي الش والى اخوتش  وبتصيري زيهم (مثلهم)ترى مااسامحش نقاء..على صغر سنها الاانها حنونه على امها بس تعرفون البنات في هالسن يمبون الدلع قعدت وعدلت روحها اماااه يابعدعمري من لي غيرش بهالدنيا مو على عيني وراسي ام حسين..يسلم راسش يابعدطوايفي نقاء..بادلت امها الكلام وحبتها(قبلتها)على راسها ودخلت اكرمكم الله الحمام ،ام حسين...تسمع بتها تتكلم ودعي (تسب)الى متى ياربي هالعناد ويا.......!؟هذا اذا شفت تشجيييع راااح اكمل ...؟!!تحياتي ..صمووود،فـــــرح

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-09-2010), 

نبراس،،، (12-15-2010), 

ليلاس (11-10-2010), 

نسيم الذكريات (11-09-2010), 

ورده محمديه (11-07-2010), 

المتحير (12-20-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (11-19-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-08-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (11-08-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-08-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

قصة ومن فروحه’‘والله جت في وقتهااا 
احداث بالفعل  مشوقه ..توحي بقصة رائعه 

مو غريبه عليك الابداع فروحه ...يلا كملي حبابه 
تحمسنا نعرف التكمله 
سلمـــــ  فكرك ونبض قلمك 
موفقه غناتوو  ..وعساك على القوه يارب
تحياتي تصحبها دعواتي 


*

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*بدآآية رآئعــــــــــــــة ..* 
*أكملي المشوآآر فلقد أثآآرت حمـــــــــــآآسي لمعرفة المزيد* 
*غـــــآليتي ..* 
***فرووحــــــــــة*** 
*قلمك القصصي رآآئع جدآآ* 
*فحركيه دومـــآآ للأمآآم ليزدآآد نمــــــآآءآآ* 

*وأتمنى أن أوآآصل معك القصة ..* 

*موفقة دومــــــــــــــآآ وأبدآآ ..* 
*تحيـــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## أمينه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياااه قصة ومن فرح أكيد ممتعه وجميله وهادفه زي ما تعودنا منش 

أني متحمسه بالقوة وصار لي زمان ودي في شيء جديد 

يالله إختي العزيزة كملي وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله 


تقبلي تحياتي 
هذه أنا 
 :embarrest:  
أمينه

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ما أحب القصص باللهجة العاميه 
بس هاذي القصة عجبتني واااااااااااجد
يلا عشان تشجعي وتكمليها
الله يعطيش العافيه*

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مــاشاء الله بدايه مشجعه* 
*السالفه فيها بنت متمرده هع يعني فيها اكشنات وحركات*

*القلم المدبع بحق..ربي يحفظك من كل عين بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*بنتظــآر التتمه بكل شووووق..*

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

انتظرتها مُطولاً..

واليوم أجدها ...فتثير حماسي..
(أعشق مايلامس لهجتنا العامية )
أراه يتخلل للقلوب أسرع ...
ويحمل كل تعابيرها عن قرب..
من (فكاهة ، عاطفة ، حزن ....وكل شيئ..)


فرح ..نحنُ ننتظر...
ناولينا المزيد فإنا جوعى للقراءة ..
.....

دعواتي أن يحظى حرفك مايستحق ..
موفقة مُبلغة كل المنى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا يفروووح  :laugh: 
بردتي افادنا  :signthankspin: 
من زماااااان متعطشين لهيك روايات من كاتبات رائعات :hopemy: 
موفقة غناتي  :niceday: 
وكلنا شووووق للبارت الثاني :durnk:

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*كنت متشوووقه من زماآن لهييك قصص مثل صمووود *ــ**
*حبيت أقرا حكايآت حلووة وبكلام حلووو مثل لهجتنااا* 
*بداية حلوووة ورائعه ومشوووقه* 
*واحنا بانتظآار البقية ع نآار* 


*تسلم يمنااكِ غناتي فروووح*
*ماننحرم هالعطاآيا الحلوووة*
*دمتي بسعادهــ*

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو احباااااب قلبي والله 
الغاليااااااات 
وروووده **رنيم **امـــوووونه**حبي عترة محمد**
آهاااات **دمــــوووع**هـــدى** شذاااوي**
من القلب لكم كل الشكر ولايفي لكم 
حضوووركم وتشجيييعكم يشجعني ع العطاااء
وانا بشوووق الى هطووول احرفكم الغاااليه
 لتشرق شمس متصفحي  بالفرح والسعاااده 
دمتم لي ودااام تواااصلكم الاخوووي ..
قضى ربي حوااائجكم بحق منهم نور السموات والاراضين

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (2)

ياربي هالعناد وياهالاخووووه ونساوينهم سااااقعه تسقع النحاسه وييييش ياربي ادعي عليكم من صباح الله ام حسين ..نقاوي غناتي ايلاويه تدعين ويش صاير بعدنقاء..يمه شغلي الدينمه مافي مااااي عندي ام حسين..يابتي صار لي اسبوع وانا اردح حتى الساني انقصوانا اكلم اخوش حسين ، خلاص بجيب لك غرشة ماي (قنينة – قاروره)نقاء..اخذت من امها الماي ،وتوضأت  وصلت ولاحظت ان امها شوي متأثره فحبت انها طلع امها من جو الشحنه وضيقة الصدر .امااااه ويش فيش يابعدعمريقولي انش تمبيني اسوي الش الفطوربس ولايهمش فطورمعتبر من يدين نقاوي عمرش مااكلتي زيه ام حسين ..وي وي من وين طالعه الشمس اليوم بالصلاة على محمدوآل محمدوهي تمسح على وجههاويش هالفطور الابسويه رحم الله زمان ابوش كل يوم خميس فطوره صحن باجه او جبده(كبده)نقاء..ويييييييييييييييييييييع ام حسين..قولي الحمدلله ،استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليهالحمدللهنقاء..الحمدلله عادمن الصبح الناس تاكل سندويش بيض اومليت شكشوكه  موباجه ام حسين..دقومي سوي لي ستكانة(بياله)شاي نقاء..امااااه كيف بسوي فطور والماي مقطوع ربي ياخذهم من اخوه كل واحد انحس من الثانيام حسين..صل على محمدوآل محمدبعيد البلا عن اولادي ويش هاللسان الايقط حجر على من طالعه نقاء..اخذت التلفون#####05068صباح الخير محمد..بدون نفس هلاويش عندش داقه من الفجرنقاء..ماي ماعدنا والدينمه خربانه (متعطله)محمد..قالولش اشتغل سباك خلاص اذا فضيتعلى  الساعه عشر بتصرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتوووووووت نقاء...ووووول حاشى مو اخوووهذا لوواحد من الشارع كانت معاملته احسن من جديييه ام حسين...في خاطرها ربي ماياخذروحي الاوانتي في بيت رجلش على الاقل اكون مطمنه عليش ساميه..هااحمودي من الامكلمنك بهاالصبحمحمد..نقائوووه ساميه..خير ويش فيهم عمتي فيها شيمحمد..حشى ولاهم من بقية اهلش مافيهم شي بس الماي ماعندهم والدينمه خربانه ساميه...على عمري عمتي الحين حدها مضايقه خلاص نزل ليهم ماي محمد..هذا الاناقص والله بشغليني آخر عمري هندي اقول فكينا من  هالهدره والحنه وروحي سوي لي شي اسسسسمم فيه قبل اطلع ساميه... هذه  الاامك واختك يارب من هالرجال الى متى بتتغير محمد..اقووول لاتتحرطمي من صباح الله خير....ان شاء الله لنا لقاااء.انتظر آراااائكم وانتقاااادتكم .

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-10-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اول الواصلات وبششششششووووووق

ما شاء الله 
مو كأنها صارت احلى 
يلا البارت ثري احنا بانتظاره


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*حلوو جلسة الصباح بس مااي منقطع صعبه شوويه*
*وزين بعد زوجة محمد طيبه كان في البدايه بس.. <الله اعلم* 
*بارت مره حلووو وشيق*
*نطمع للزياااده من خلال كتابتكِ عزيزتي*

*فرووح ياقلبي*
*تسلم الانآامل الحلوووة ع هيك بارت*
*ويعطيكِ العاافيه يارب*
*موووفقه بحق الآل* 
*تحيآاتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*حركات من الصباح هع*

*مساكين مافي مويه كل يوم يعني على هل حال ادا حمود كدا ههههه*
*مشوقه الاحداث ..*

*بنتظارك بكل شووووق..*

*دام ابداع قلمك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

والله خوش بااااارت 

والاحلى مافيه أن مرت الاخو طيبه ...الله يخلف ويتلف هع عفر يقولوها كدا 

يلا حبابه ننتظر المزيد وياريت اطول من كدا >>تتشرط بعد 

موفقه.. 

*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ماااشاء الله عليش فروحة غناتي 
حلوة الرواية وإن شاء الله من المتابعات ...
ننتظر الجزء الجديد ...
يعطيش العااافية وعسااش على القوة ..

----------


## طيف الاحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عساش عالقوه من المتابعين تراني طماعه ادا قرأت احب اواصل لاطولي في البارت الجديد ولكم مني أرق سلام

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
كل الشكر لكم احبتي 
حروووفي داااائما قااااصره في حق توااااجدكم الغاالي 
لاخلا ولاعدم من الغاليييييييييييين
دووووم تزدهر صفحتي بنووور واشراااقة حرووووفكم المضيئه 
دمتم لي وداااام عطر حضوووركم الممميز
بكم داااائما نرتقي الى الافضل .
موفقييييين

طيييف الاحبه..اششششتقنا ياااقلبي الى تواااجدك 
ان شاء الله آخر الغياااب ونرى نووور حرووفك تضيئ 
بين اجوااائنا .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يلا فروحه وين البارت الجديد؟!
قلنا بتنزليه الصباح بس مامن شي ! =(

*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بلانتظار فروووح..*
*لا طوولليييييين*

----------


## فرح

*اسسسسسسسفه يالغوااالي* 
*كنت بالمستشفى ...؟!*
*لحظااااات وبنزله* 
*تسلمووولي* 
*موفقين*

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (3)

محمد..اقووول لاتتحرطمي من صباح الله خيرنتعرف على شخصية محمداكثر..محمد..الثاني بين اخوانه يعني الوسطي كان مزاح ونكتي بس عصبي واندفاعي ياخذالامور بعجله وبدون تفكيردخل في سوق الاسهم وكان فرحان بالارباح وبعدها كانت الصاعقه الكبرى نزلت الاسهم وخسر وااااجد وصابته جلطه والحمدلله كانت خفيفهوبعدها جاااه اكتئاب نفسي وتغير تغير جدري في معاملته مع الناس وحتى مع امه واخته واخوانه وزوجته واولاده الاكان نفسه وروحه فيهم،ساميه..مخلصه جامعه ومدرسه تدرس ابتدائي فصول دنيامحبوبه عندالجميع طيوبه وحبابه  ومقدره ظروف زوجها النفسيه ،تحب زوجها على رغم الايسويها فيها من ضرب واهانه حتى في بعض المرات يطردها (يطلعها )من الشقه  وتنزل عندامه ، ماتحب اناهلها ياخذون خبر لانها تعتبرها اسرار عائليهوماتمبى تكبر الاموروتشتت اولادها وتخسر زوجها ام حسين تحبها واااجدلانها الوحيده من نسوان اولادها الاتحترمها وتقدرها اولادمحمد..جاسم .بالصف الرابع ابتدائي ريهام..ثاني ابتدائي رانيه.. بالروضه  خمس سنوات يللا نشوف الاحداث وندخل معاهم .،،ساميه..تفضل يابعدعمري وهذا الفطورجاهز سمي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم محمد..ماناقص الاتعلميني كيف اكل بعدعن القرقه الزايده وجيبي جوالي اشوووف بسرعه  منين الامتصلساميه..تفضل محمد..الوووو هلا والله برشووودراشد ..صديق الى محمدمن اياااام الطفوووله ولد صديقة ام حسين ،عمرهم كله وي بعض وماتفرقوا الابعد الوظيفه بس على اتصال  بين فترات وهمهم نفس الخساره كانت ليهم لثنين بس الفرق بينهم راشدانسان  متفهم مؤمن قريب من ربهودائما الايه الكريمه نصب عينه {ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجًا * ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب}كان يحاول ان يرجع صاحبه الى طبيعته ،عاز(متأثر)عليه يشوفه على هالحاله ،لان ام راشد تكلمت مع راشد ا ن ام حسينواجد مضايقه من معاملة اولادها اليها والى اختهم الوحيدهراشد..ابوجاسم فينا نطلع اليوم ،لينا فتره ماقعدنا مع بعض وتعرف ظروف عملي تخليني بعيد عن الاحبهمحمد..مالي خلق لطلعات والجيات والافيني كافيني راشد..افااا والله وانا اخوك عسى ماشر محتاج شي رقبتي سداده اخوك ومايملك كله تحت امركمحمد...موالحال من بعضه ،اتركها على الله ياخوك بسراشد..الحمدلله ،سبحان من يغير ولايتغير كل يوما هو في شان ،يللا ياخوك انتظرك عند الكورنيش الابالخامسه وموتتأخر،محمد..خلاص صار مسافة الطريق وانا عندك ،ساميه...حمود والماي المقطوع عند امك محمد...بعدين بعدييييييين او اقووول بتصل عليهم وهم بيجووو يعني انا ويش بسوي اذا بقيت معاهم ساميه..ياااعلي محمدويش هالكلام كيف بتخلي هندي يدخل عندامك واختك وماياهم رجال محمد..فكرفيها ايييه خلي جاسم ينزل ويقعد(يجلس)مع امه العوووده لين يطلع الهندي لوهذا مايترس(يملي) العينيللا بس لاتأخرينا ساميه..جسووم غناتي روح الى ماما عوووده وقعدمعاهم لان الحين بجي السباكجاسم...اوووه الحين اشاهدالمحقق كونن خليها بعدينقولي الى ريهامووو هي تحب عمتووو نقاووويساميه...حبيبي احنا موقلنا ان جاسم صار رجالويتحمل مسؤوليات جاسم..هنا عاد عدل روحه اكيد ساميه..ترضى رجال غريب يدخل على ماما عوده ومااياهم رجال ،جاسم .. اكيدلا كان اكسر راسه (ياعيني على الابظااااي والله ) ان شاء الله ريهام..ماما وانا بعد موبعدبس جاسموووه  ساميه..يللا روحي بس ماتزعجون ماماعوووده ريهام..اييييييييه وهي تسوي حركه الى جسوم وتطلع السانهاجاسم ..اقول لاالحين انتفك تنتيف ساميه..عيب جسووم خليك رجال راشد..هلا ابوجاسم وينك يارجال محمد..هلا رشووود موجودين انت الاطالع من البلدوهم بالاحضان راشد..اشتقنا والله الى جلساتنا الاوليه وين ايام الدراسهمحمد...ياليتها تعود كانت ايام لافيها هموم ولامسؤوليه الاويش اخبارك راشد..الحمدلله ،{ولئن شكرتم لزيدنكم }الشباب يعتبون عليك حتى كم مره يسون قعدات وماتجي محمد..والله ياخوك بعدالاصار مالي خلق اشوف احدراشد..عادياخوك مولهدرجه خليك قوي والمال يروح ويجيمحمد..المال عديل الروح راشد..ماقلنا شي وان شاء الله ربي يعوضك والحمدللهالصحه بالدنيا ،ناس مولاقينها عندهم فلوسبس يتمنون ساعه الصحه ،الحمدلله ياخوك صحتك رجعت ليك واولادك واهلك بخيروخيرتك الله يعوضك انت بس توكل على الله .محمد..الكلام سهل بس راشد..لابس ولاتقعد تبسبس مفلات (مثل) الحريمزين الليله  تجي وياي عند جعفر صار له اسبوع  من رجع من ايران بيقعد له شهرين وبريجع مره فانيه (ثانيه)وبالمره نخليه يتلي عليك كم آيه وان  شاء الله ترجع مفلات اول هههههههه تذكر يحموود كلامهمن واحد يتعب قال تعال اتلي عليكمحمد..كانت ايااام خلاص اكبرنا على هالحركات نقاء...امااااااه الهندي هنيه لاتطلعي ام حسين..ويش علي منه بت لرجال ماتخاف جاسم...يمه دخلي داخل مااحب الهندي يشوفش له هيييه صديق مافيه يطلع منيه خليك في شغل بس ام حسين..ياولدي عدال على الرجال لابعدين مايرضى يصلح الدينمه له ....ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله يسعدني ان ارى انتقادتكم وتعليقاااتكم

----------

ورده محمديه (11-10-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-10-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (11-10-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*رآآئعة جدآآ ..~*
*واللهجة العآمية أعطتها نكهة خـــــــآآصة ومتميزة* 
*والأحدآآث اللي فيهـــــآآ ماتبتعد عن الوآقع أبدآآ* 
*كأني أشوف القصة وآقع أمام عيني* 
*غــــآليتي ..* 
***فروحة*** 
*أكملي فنحنُ بأنتظــــــــآآر البقية* 
*وكلي حمــــآآس لتتممة القصة* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~
ييييييياربيييييييية ششي رهييييييب !!
باين عليها مرة حلوة
واحداث مشوقة 
ولهجة عامية بحتة :$
فرح ياروعة إنتً
مو غريبة عليشش 
بإنتظار البارت الجديد

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ماشاء الله ..القصة اجتماعية ...في كل بارت ألقاها ناقشت قضية اجتماعية أو أكثر..
وكل هذا دليل على عقلية الكاتبة الـ مارست خبرات متنوعة ..فاجتذبت من كل غصنٍ ورقة ..
الأحداث جد تحمسس..
عاد جبتييها يافررروح .جبتيها عدل....
ياما ناس توفت ..وناس صابتها انتكاسات من بعد هالاسهم اللهم ياكافي..هو فعلاً المال عديل الروح..
بس سبحان الله ..لو كل واحد بينظر لها بهالنظرة مااحد راح يعييش ...العوض على رب العالمين
عجبني سلوك وَ ردات فعل راشد صديق محمد...
جد الناس طاقات ..وممكن كثير يمروا بنفس الظروف بس كل واحد قدرته في التحمل غير....
>>جبتيها جيب يافروح بعرض هالاحداث والمقارنة بين شخصياتهم...

وبعد لفتني سردك لملخص وفكرة عامة عن كل شخصية قبل لاتسدلي الأحداث اللي تخصها ...حبيييته ..



عندي نقطة بسيييطة جداً..

ممكن ماتفيد بشي..ولاتعطي شي...كون نظرتي قاصرة ..
بس مجرد ضوء ألقيه هنا..
(بالنسبة لانتقالك بالأحداث ...من أفراد إلى أفراد آخرين ..
حلووو طبعاً...بس وش رايك لو أعطيتي القارئ لفتة في إنه يتحضر للانتقال وياك ويعيش الاجواء مثل ماانتي حابة انه يعيشها ...
يعني مثلاً لو كتبتي (في بيت أم حسين )
قبل لاتدخلي على المحادثة اللي تجري بينهم مباشرة ...
حق يتهيأ القارئ وكأنه يشاهد الأحداث بقلبه ....
أول ماتقولي بيت أم حسين ..
دايركت بتخيل أم حسين نفسها وقعدتها (اللي اتخيلها متربعة )
وأتخيلها ياتخيط ياتسف..ياتطبخ ...>>وهي تقرأ دايم تتخيل ..تعرفيييها..
وبتخيل نقاء نافخة خدها من (التأفأف )قولة أف..
وهي متخصرة ..وتهز رجوولها وتضرب الأرض...وتقول وش هالأخووووة ياعليييييي  :toung: 

فروحة ..امممم انتي قلتي ترحبي بالانتقاد...
بس لاتعتبري كلامي انتقاد....كوني مااحب الكلمة نفسها ..احب استبدلها بألقاب ثانية ...
انتِ صاحبة الخبرة بهالمجال ومنك نتعلم ..>>تعلمين مشاعري تجاه ماتكتبين ..
مُجرد إشارة كان ...وإن لم يعجبك ارمي بها أرضاً...لكِ كل الحق غالية ...





يو صحيح ..نسيييت
عجبني جاااسم .....الأبضااااي ..وعجبتني أكثر.تربية سامية له ..ماشاء الله علييييها ..جد أم روعة...
وحبيت حفاظها على أسرار بيتها ...وعدم خروجها من البييت ..مو بس لمجرد الحفاظ على الأسرار.
لا...لأن لو طلعت ...كل مرة راح يطردها ..ويعتبر غيابها شي عادي ...
بس المفروض إنها تقعد لأن هذا بيتها ومافي مكان راح يتحملها كثر هالمكان..
عكس بعض اللي نسمع عنهم من قصص هالدنيا ..في نساء من أول مايصير زعل بسيييط بينها وبين رجلها لمت أغراضها وراحت بيت اهلها...
>>تتخيل زي المسلسلات الشنطة مجهزة ..نفسي مرة يدوروا شنطتهم ....لا إلا جاهزة يافوق الدولاب..ياتحت السرير..وعلى طووول شيييييل في هالملابسسس ..
عاد هو وقتها راح يرخصها ..وهو اللي راح يطردها بكل مرة يدور بينهم نقاااش..

ماشاء الله عليها سامية ...مرأة عاقلة ..ماتبغى تخرب بيتها..ومتفهمة ظروف زوجها..

................
انتظر بلا شك...كل الجديد
دعائي يلازمك أبدا..

موفقة حبيبتي
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلامتش من المستشفيات خيووو
والله يعطيش العافية 

والبارت يجنن ويشوق بعد
يعمري جسوووم طالع فيها بعد

بانتظار جديد الغالية هنا :inlove:

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحدآاث حلووة ومشوووقه*
*فيها آثارة وكلها حمآاس* 
*جوء عائلي حلو بين سامية وأولادها*
*وبين تحملها لزوجهاا ومايصدر منه* 
*وراشد وكونه راضي باللي يقدر له ربه* 
*(ولئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ) الحمدلله ع كل حاال*
*وما أجمل الرضا بقضاء الله وقدرهـ* 

*فروووحهـ،،*
*جميله هي كتاباتكِ...*
*والآجمل تشووويقكِ لنا في هذه الاحدااث...*
*سِلمت يمنااآآاكِ غناااتي...*
*وبانتظاار الباآرت الجديد بشـووووق...*
*وسلامتكِ من كل شر ...*

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## طيف الاحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
أزدادت حلاة يالله نتسني وأخرتها ويه ابوجسوم بينعدل ولا {الله يهديه}
ويحفظ جسووووووووووووم يامه أبوه مهم زينين ويه امهم وخواتهم وسبحان الله يطلعووو اولادهم حنونين
يسلممممممممممممممممو {ترى ادا طولتي  بتشوفيني على بابكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه}

----------

فرح (11-10-2010)

----------


## فرح

مشكووووووريييييييييين حبااااايبي 
شكري لكم قدلايفي .ربي يعطيكم العااافيه 
ولايحرمني كرم تواااااصلكم المميز
دمتم ودااااام نوووور هالاطلاله منكم يالغوااالي 
هدى غنااااتي. يسلمك ويحفظك الكريم يالغلا
حبيبتي طيف ..تنوريييييييين ياااقلبي هذا يوم المني 
شذى يالغلا..الشرمايجيك تسلمي 
الجمييييع لكم اجمل واغلى الاماااني ..

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
> وعجل فرجهم وارحمنا بهم في الادنيا والاخره 
> ماشاء الله ..القصة اجتماعية ...في كل بارت ألقاها ناقشت قضية اجتماعية أو أكثر..
> وكل هذا دليل على عقلية الكاتبة الـ مارست خبرات متنوعة ..فاجتذبت من كل غصنٍ ورقة ..
> الأحداث جد تحمسس..
> عاد جبتييها يافررروح .جبتيها عدل....
> ياما ناس توفت ..وناس صابتها انتكاسات من بعد هالاسهم اللهم ياكافي..هو فعلاً المال عديل الروح..
> بس سبحان الله ..لو كل واحد بينظر لها بهالنظرة مااحد راح يعييش ...العوض على رب العالمين
> ...



مشكووووره ياعمري  دمــــووووع
وانا بشووووووق الى نوووور تواااااجدك المميز ياقلبي 
دمتِ لي ودااام حضوووورك 
كوني بالقرب مني دااااائما 
لك اجمل الاماااااانــــــــــي

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (4)

ام حسين..ياولدي عدال على الرجال لابعدين مايرضى يصلح الدينمه له الهندي...ماما انا مئلوم هذا كلام بجه جاسم..لاتقول ماما امك بالهند هذه امنا حنا بس خليك في شغل مال انت الهندي..هذه دينمه خلاص مووت لازم يركب واهد جديدوهو يهز راسهجاسم ..يسوي نفس الحركه  ويتكلم نفس كلامه خلاص جيب واهد جديد وبابا يعطي كفيل مال انت فلوس بئدين الهندي ..مئلوم انا حق بابا نرجع الى محمدوراشدراشد ..تذكر محمدوووفي نفس المكان هذا قبل 10 اسنين وقبل زواجنا سالفة الاسكريم وضربة الكف هههههههههههههههههههمحمد...وهذه السالفه تنسى ياخوك ياني اخذتها علقه اممم اكيد صار عندكم فضول تبموا تعرفون ليش الكف وشنهو السالفه .!جعفر ..حمودوين رايح محمد..بجيب لي اسكريم وعصير الجو يهلك من الحرارهوهو يتمسخر على لهجته  جعفرووتبغى اسكريم آجعفر ..عشان هاللهجه تمبى وهالضمه ايلاويش له ايه ابغى ابيض الله يخليك ومعاه عصير همبه ههههههمحمد..صار هااا شباب  تبغووو قبل ما اروح بعدها تحلموا اجيب ليكم سلمان ..اروح اياك محمد..مايحتاج تكسر رجايلك وبعدين ينزل وزنك ههههه قبل يوصل شاااف اووووووف زحمه وكله بنات ياساتر متى يجي دوري فطمووه  ليالي تمبى على فرواله فاطمه..افففف  منش وهي راصه (ضاغطه) على اسنانها وتتكلم بصوت واطي  كم مره اقول لش لاتقولي اسمي قدام ارجال، بتتحرك ماقدرتمحمد..وهو مايدري (مايعلم) كان دايس علىعباية فاطمه فاطمه..بصوت واطي لو سمحت عباتي محمد..وانا ويش دخلني بعباتش فاطمه ..انت دايس عليها كيف بتحركمحمد..طالع اوووه اسف اختي والله ماكان قصديفاطمه ماردت عليه ومشت محمد..اخذالاسكريم ومشى بسرعه وهو يصارخ شباب بسرعه موعارف احملهم واخاف يوسخ اثيابي فاطمه ودلال يمشون تعرفون عبايتنا ينظفون الارضفاطمه ..تكلم اخوها وتقول اليه انها ماخذه اسكريم محمد..يمشي بسرعهفاطمه ..موعارفه تمسك الاسكريم والعصيروقفت تعدل عبياتها محمد..على السيكل ويسرع  داس على عباية فاطمه و وشبن (شبك)في حديده في السيكل وطيحها بالارض وقف متبهدل المسكين فاطمه ...من القهر اخذت الاسكريم والعصير وترميه على وجهه واثيابه  وهي تلعن فيهمحمد..من الفشله  اسف اختي ماكان قصدي والله خيهفاطمه ..من شوي  فوتها لك وقلت مايدري  وبعد الحين لكن خذهالدرس الاعمرك ماتنساه وطااااااااااااااااخ كف على وجهه محمدومشت وهي تسب  وتلعنخنااااقه انشاء تخنق لصبيان الاانت منهم ودموعها على خدودها  متفشله قدام الناس وعبايتها موسخه وحالتها حالهاهئي اهئ عسى ربي ياخذك صحيح قليل حيىصايع والله بقول الى راشدوخليه يشرشحه  دلال..وهي ماقادره تمسك ضحكتها شكلك يفطوم يفطس ضحك زين ناخذلش صوره تصيري فلته فاطمه ...دلالووووه كافي اعصاابي محترقه لاتقهريني انتي بعدواتصلت على اخوها ، الحيييين ابغى اروح البيتراشد...ولللللللللل ليش ويش صار احد مضاينقكم فاطمه ..واحد قليل ادب طيحني وتوسخت عباتي اسكريم ورمل وعصير  وهي تصيح (تبكي)راشد..خلاص ياالله جاااي روحي عندالسياره وقولي لي السالفه محمد..رشووودوصلني وياااك راشد ..حده فاطس ضحك يللا محمد...ويش هاليوم الزفت انا انضرب ومن ابنيه والله هزلت  ،لوهي ولد كان كسرته ودست في بطنهالشباب ..ضحك عليه راشد..هاااا فطوووم غناتي ويش الاصار وللللللللللللمن هذا الاسوى وطالع الى محمدوعرف  انه فاطمه ..شافت محمدرشوودهذا هو قليل الادب الامايستحي وبعدلك عين جاي راشد..فاطمه اركبي السياره ،محمديللا ادخل فاطمه..اذا هذا يركب اني موداخله محمد..وهو متفشل والعرق تارس وجهه  لانه عرف انها اخت صديقه والله ماكان قصدي راشد..فاطس وموقادر يكتم ضحكته اكثر وموعارف يتحجى وعطاه نشاف (كلينكس) هاااك نظف اثيااابك بس حموود ويش رايك بطعم العصير والاسكريم جميع محمد...يطالع في راشد وهو ساكتراشد ..يللا حصل خير تعيشووا وتاخذوا غيرهاقبل ينزل محمد راشد والله اسمح لي راشد ..خلاص عاد حمود كافي الااخذته  محمد..حط ايده على وجهه مكان الكف راشد ..تعرف انها تزوجت وعندها ولد وسمته محمدريهام ..عمتوو عمتووو نقاء..اسمعش غناتي ويش بغيتي ريهام..عادي اناموياكم ( معاكم )الليله ام حسين...يبغى ليها كلام يابتي ريهام..حبت امها اييييييييييه بنام عند ماما عوده وبتقول لي حزاوي ماما قول لي النشيده تنقد التيتي نقاء..هههههه نشيده حلووو والله استوت امي مؤلفه هذا بعدكم يوم امااه بحطوش في النت ام حسين...ايوهوووه النت بعد نقاء..يعني امااه يحطوا صورتش وصوتش محمد..يع عليش وعلى وجهش هذا كلام تقوليه الى امش ام حسين..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممن وين طلعت انت الناس بالاول تسلم وتالي تقول الاتمباه محمد..هااا صلحووا الدينمه نقاء..بقهر اييه محمد..ولويه ماتردين مفلات الاوادم نقاء..بصوت واطي ردالماي في حلقك بلامحمد..لاتحرطمي قدامي ماناقص الاانتي بعدرهام..بابا بنام مع عمتو وماما عوده محمد..في داهيه وطلع ام حسين..اخذت  ريهام وتمسح على شعرها تنقد التيتي وتقول ياتيتي وين رحتي وين جيتي وتاكل الحامبو وتشرب الامبو وتقول ياتيتي  هذا الى ماما  وهذا الى جسوم وهذا الى بابا نقاء..عاداماااه خلاص اكلم صاحبتي وانقل منها الواجبات الاعلي موعارفه اسمعها لو اسمعششدوووه بعدين اكلمش تذكرت شي مهم ساعه وبكلمش باي يالدبه اخذت جوالها الوووو حسووون فاضي لو مشغول في الشقه لو طالع حسين..كل هالاسئله وتمبيني اجاوب عليهم كل سؤال يبغى ليه فكر نقاء..حسون والاخير وياك ترى رصيدي بخلص وانت الابتدفع هااااحسين ...انا عندشقتقكم افتحي لي الباب نقاء..شبيك لبيك نقاء بين يديك حسين...كيفيش واخبارش وهو يمسح على لحيته فيه شي تمبيه قولي مايحتاج اعرفش نقاء..ايه بس ادخل بالاول لو المحكمه ماترضى وترفع حواجبها حسين..بكلم امي بالاول وبعدين عندي مشوار نقاء..مالي شغل كمبيوتري خربان خلااااص عطاااك عمرهحسين ..مومن عيوني ومن هالخشم لابتوب والاتمبيهنقاء..بعدعيونك نمشيها بس خشمك ماامبااه هههههههحسين...وانتي طوليه شوفي شحلاتي خشمي طويل كأنه سلة سيف نقاء..اقول عن الدلع والغرورواااجدحسين...روحي بس جيبي كلاص (كأس)ماي نشفتي ريقي حشى موبنت ماتنعطي وجههامااااه وينش فيه بتش بلشه  ويش رايكم نتعرف على حسينمثل ماعرفنا انه الولد الكبيرمزوج وعنده ولدين وبنت زوجته الاولى فاطمه الله يرحمها توفت بعد ولادتها بــ علي وتزوج بعدها بثلاث سنوات من وداد ..ربة بيت عصبيه بقوه والاتقوله لازم يمشي صح غلط الموهم رايها ماتغيره مسيطره على زوجها ماتحب اهل زوجها وماتزورعمتها ولو انهم في نفس العماره ،الاولادعلي ..ويدرس في اولى متوسط فاديه..رابعفادي..ثانييللا نرجع الى ام حسين وي ولدها هلا بعد ابوي حسين..مساش الله بالخير اماااهام حسين.. جيب ليها ياولدي اذا ماعندك افلوس حسين..اماااه ويشه الكلام هذه اختي وماعندي اعز منهااذا مادلاعناها ندلع من يعني نقاء..جوالك حسووون حسين..اشوف جيبي اوووف هادم اللذات وصل ...ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله اعزااائي يهمني انتقادتكم وتسعدني تعليقاااتكم

----------

ليلاس (11-10-2010), 

ورده محمديه (11-14-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-13-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-11-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*أبــــــــــــــــــدآإع حلووو فروووووووووحهـ ..*

*و القصصهـ مرررة رووووووعهـ ..*

*تسسسلمين يــــــــــــ الغآإلية ع الإبـــــــــــدآع .."*

*لآ خلآ و لآ عدم :)*

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبــآاح الووورد للجمييع* 
*أحداث حلووة اليوم* 
*واخيراً عرفنا حسين .. أحسه طيب مع أمه واخته بس يمكن العلة زوجته*
*سرد حلووو ومشوووق للبقية* 
*بانتظاار للبارت الجديد*
*يعطيكِ العاآافيه فرح* 
*دمتي بسعادهــــــــ*

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وش هالبارت يفرووح 
شخصيات جديدة واحداث جديدة 
ومواقف احلى 
نتابع*

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## أمينه

رائعه هي الأحداث 



ننتظر المزيد من الغاليه المبدعه دائما فرح 







هذه أنا 





أمينه

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

حماسااااات..

حليوة ذكريات محمد وراشد :)

ولاعاد فاطمة أخت راشد ..،،، علي ياعلي ..تخيلت الموقف وفشالته ..كله على بعضه احراج عدل ..


حسين شكله حبوب ..وتعامله حلو مع أخته.....

زوجته شكلها آفة اللهم ياكافي  >>  :huh: 
تفرض سيطرتها ..مشكلة بعد...
وشكلها هي اللي متصلة وهو مشبهنها بالموت ياعلي....


كل يوم احس القصة تحلو أكثر وأكثر..
فروووحة 
يسلم عقلك وتفكيرك يارب..
وتسلم أياديك الغالية ..


انتظر الجديد دون شك..
موفقة غالية مقضية حوائجكِ بالحسين صلوات الرب عليه
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*لآ أستطيع التعليق .. !!*

*فقد أستمتعتُ كثيرآآ بقرآءتها* 
*فكل يوم تظهر أحدآآث جديدة تزيد من جمــــآآل قصتكِ ورووعتها* 
*أستمري .. فكلي حمــــــــــآآس للجديد القآآدم ..* 

*غــآليتي ..* 
***فروحـــــــــة*** 
*أبدعتي كثيرآآ* 
*فسلم قلمكِ القصصي الرآآئع* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من عطـــــــــآآئكِ الوفير ..* 
*ودعوآآتي لك بالتوفيق أينمآآ كنتِ* 

*تحيــــــآآتي القلبية ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

فرح (11-13-2010)

----------


## فرح

الجمييييييييييع لكم جل شكري وامتناااني 
حرووووفكم نقشت في قلبي ..
تعجز الحروووف ان توفيكم حق تواااصلكم الطيب
ربي يقضي حوااائجكم بحق من قطعت كفوفه 
قمربني هاشم العباس عليه السلام
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه
المعذره حباااايبي .ع التقصير تجاااه حروووفكم العذبه

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (5)

حسين..اشوف جيبي اوووف هادم الذات وصل 
نقاء ..ههههههه اتحدك تقول ليها جديه 
حسين..اصصصصص هلا باام علي 
وداد...هاااوينك فيه الحين (وصوتها طالع من الجوااال
حسين..يباعد الجوال الناس ترد التحيه وبعدها تسأل 
وداد..وينك ايلاويييه ساكت دورلك سالفه 
حسين..لابس انا قاعدمع الوالده تمبي شي 
وداد..ايييه قلت لي مع الوالده بس لاتطول 
الجهال يتانوووك (ينتظروك)
حسين..ايه زين عشر دقايق وجاي 
علي...بغرفته وفاتح البوم صور امه يطالع فيهم
سرح بخياله وتمنى لوكانت امه موجوده ويقول ليها 
اسراره وكل الايصير ليه بحياته 
اماه تمنيتش تكوني موجوده وياي بهالليله 
تحبيني واحبش واسمع منش كل سنه وانت ياولدي بخير
فاديه..علاوي غناتي وحبته وحضنته كل سنه وانت بخير
وعقبال نشوفك دكتور 
علي..يحب اخوانه وخالته مرت ابوه (وهم هي قريبه الى امه بنت عمها)
وربته من هو صغير وتحبه وتعتبره مثل اولادها
وهذا الامحببنها في عيون حسين ومتحملنها)
وانتينا بألف خير يااغلى مافي الكون 
فادي ..اذا هي اعلى (عنده غلط في بعض الحروف)
مافي التون (الكون)وانا ويث بتون لي 
علي..انت غير غير انت عمراخوك وحياته 
فاديه..يللا بسرعه ماما مجهزه كل شي والحين البابا
 بجي وبنطفي اليتات(النور)ونسويها مفاجئه 
وداد..علاوي حبيبي يللا بسرعه 
الحين ابوك بجي 
علي ..طلع لابس البدله الاشرتها ليه وداد 
وداد..يابعد عمري فديت الحلوين طالع علاوي غير قمر 
بهاالاوااان الجميله يابعدعمري
وحضنته وحبته وكل سنه وانت بخير 
علي..وهو حاضننها وانتي بخير يااغلى الحبايب
فاديه..تحب التصوير الله ماما علاوي خليكم جدييييه
حسين ..وهو راكب الدرج وحامل هديه الى ولده 
الايشم ريحة حريق ياساتر شكلك يبسووم بتحرق لينا 
العماره كأنك طباخ وكل يوم الاكل محروق 
الله يعينك ماكأنك مزوج ،هذه فايدة الايعرس من اجانب 
قلنا لك مافيه على بنات ديرتك اعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم
تأمل الى باب شقة اخوه الادخان يطلع منه رمى من ايده الكيس الافيه هدية ولده 
بسووووووووم بسووووووم الله يخليك اخووووي افتح الباب
 وهو يضرب في الباب برجووووله وايده 
ويضرب الجرس 
سمعووو اولاده وزوجته ومحمدونقاء وامهم والكل طلع 
نقاء ..خير ويش صاير ويش فيكم 
محمد..حسين ويش صاير 
حسين..شقة اخوكم تحترق 
ام حسين ...يااااعلي ربي يحرس اعماااركم ربي لايروعني عليكم
ساميه..حاضنه عمتها مافيهم الاالخير ان شاء الله 
عمه طمني قلبش 
محمد..نكسر الباب احسن
حسين ..مايمبى ليها كلام قرب ويااااي 
كسرووا الباب والدخان تارس (مالي)المكان وطفوو الطبلون وفتحوو الدرايش(النوافذ،الشبابيك)
حسين..نقاء غناتي لاتقربين وهو يصارخ اطلعي لااحديدخل
نقاء..باسم لالايموووت اخوووي بعدقلبي
محمد..يفتح باب الغرف مولاقي احد 
حسين..الحين شووف من وين هالحريق 
محمد...شكله من المطبخ اييييه 
حسين...يمكن بالمجلس فتح الباب وما لقاه 
الحمدلله ان الشقه فاضيه وبسوم موموجودمع مرته
محمد..زين اعطيني طفاية الحريق وتعال ساعدني 
زين انه موجايدوالاكان رحنا فيها الليله ربي يغربلك 
يبسوم من يوم يومك متهور ومتعب بافعالك
حسين..هذه سواة ناس عاقلين يطبخون ويخلوالفرن مشبوب 
(شغاااال)
كهرب مولعبه هذا له حساب بس خله يجي 
محمد..ولبه على اشباقه مع هالفلبينيه الغبرى
حسين...لاتهدرعليه يعني انت ماتشابق مع مرتك 
باسم ..مستغرب ومندهش من وقفة الجميع وباب
شقته مكسور والريحه مغطيه المكان 
وييييييييييش صاااااااييييييير والكلاااام يتقطع 
جانيت..وااااات هبن
محمد..وات هبن بعيونش 
ام حسين ..حضنت ولدها الحمدلله على السلامه يابعد 
عمري هالحاجات ربك يعوضك فداكم وتحت اتراب رجايلكم
 بس اهم شي سلامة 
اعماركم 
باسم...مستغرب والله موعارف ويش صاير
محمد...عشان ماتدري ان الفرن مشبوب 
فوق وتحت 
باسم..ضرب على راسه من النحاسه وطياحة الحظ
نسيت وطلعت وي هالعله تبى تتطلق وترجع بلدها
حسين..يقولو الامايطيع يضيع
اممم ماتعرفنا على باسم 
عرفنا انه الولد الثالث وكل طلاباته مجابه تقريبا 
دوم سفرات وطلعات بعدوفاة ابوه اخذورفته (ورثه)
وقضاها وناسه وطرب الحين اندونسيا وماليزيا وتونس والمغرب وبالاخير الفلبين
 وتزوج وفاجئ اهله بجيته وياه
مرته وحطاهم امام الامر الواقع وقال رضيتوو 
لو مارضيتو حياتي وانا حرفيها 
يللا نكمل ونشوف شو السبب او ليش تمبى ترجع بلدها 
باسم ..جانيت وينك اووووه القمر قاعد بروحه 
ويش يعرفها بالقمر هذه يامن شرا له من حلاله عله 
جانيت ..؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
باسم ..ليييييش ويش صاير بعد
الكلام الابالحمر ترجمته بالعربي)يمكن لو كاتبته بالانجليزي افضل..
جانيت ..ايوكوناسيو (ماابى انت )
باسم...باقيت ( السبب!!)
جانيت...هندي ناكيتامحل (مااحب انت خلاص )
ماق هي ولاي ناتايو(امبى الطلاق)
باسم..بعصبيه بااااااقييييت
جانيت...قستوكوناق بومليك سابنسا كو(انا امبى ارجع فلبين)
كاسي قستو كوناقماكاساماانق مقامقولانق(اتمنى اواريدالبقاء مع عائلتي)
كاسي ديتوبارااقونق بريسو كاسي ولانق كالاباانت
(كأني في سجن مايطلع كل يوم في البيت )
باسم...سيقى كونق ين كسنوموولااكونق مقاقوا 
(انتي يمبى تروحي روحي انا مايمبى انتي)
جانيت...مراميق سلامه ناانتن دهان مواقو(انت يعرف اناويش يمبى)
ملاياكانق ماق اساوليت هندي اكوهاهدلنق سايو
(ان شاء الله انت تزوج واحده ثانيه وتكون سعيد)
ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله ..
اممم امبى تعليقااااتكم الحلووووه
 تسعدني  :bigsmile: 
احبتي ..اسألكم الدعاااء

----------

ورده محمديه (11-14-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-14-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-17-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بارت حلو مع هالفلبينية 

اظن انه ما يجيب عيال 

يلا يلا شوقتينا فروووح*

----------


## أمينه

ههههههههههههه عجبني الحجي الفلبيني 

يالله نتثقف لغه جديده ناقوقو هههههههههههه

بارت حلو  وأحداث جديده 

الله يعطيش ألف عافيه أختي فرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آحداث جديدة ..* 
*وشخصيآات جديدة مع باسم وزوجته..*
*موقف جمييل لـ وداد مع علي ..*
*بارت حلووو وحمـآآاسي ..*
*يسلمووو فرح ع هييك كتابة رآائعه ومميزهـ ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاآفيه غناآآتي..*
*موفقه بقضاآء الحاجات ...*
*وتسهيل الآموور بحق محمد وآله الكـرآآام...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
آجركم الله بمصيبة محمد ابن علي....



باقيت !!!! >> ويش باقت هالعلة بعد <<تسوي نفسها مو فاهمة وش معنى الكلمة  


نفسي اعرف باقيت (سبب) رغبتها بالطلاق.....هالفلبينية دي >>تعلمت لغة ..


الله يغربل ابليسهم ...وش له بها ....ومتمسك بها بعد.. وهي متدلعة زيادة ...اقول روحي بـ شرك >>استغفر الله ...بس تخاف من افعالهم ..
شكله هالباسم لاعب وطارب الله يستر....كان مو يبتلي بإيدز من هالغرب...ياكافي الشر >>تحب تتوقع وتسبق الأحداث..



اممم الحمد لله إن مرت حسين تحب علي ...
يعني فيها محاسن ومشاعر طيبة .....
خسارة ماصار هالحدث إلا بعيد ميلاد علي..خربوا عليه فرحته ..



فروووحة البااارت جناااان ..
عجبني بقووة..
تسلم الأيادي يارب..
انتظر، انتظر وَ انتظر...


موفقة حبيبة بباقر آل محمد..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

احبااااب قلبي 
كل من كانت له وقفه وبصمه راااائعه سطرها 
وصلت الى قلبي وكانت لها سكن ووقع خاااص 
احبتي ..
حرووووفكم رااائعه كما انتم رااائعون 
تسلمووو لي ويسلم لي تواااااجدكم الغااالي 
يعطيكم العااافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من هالاطلاله الحلوووه 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (6)

باسم ..علم اخوانه وامه انه خلاص طلق مرته 
وسافرت .
محمد..فكيتنا وفتكيت منها كل يوم مشاكل 
وزين سويت 
ام حسين..بس حرام ياولدي بنات الناس مولعبه حتى لوهي موعلى دينا 
وانت كل يوم والفاني وعاطنها دواها من ضرب
وصراخ 
حسين...يالله الخيره فيما اختارها الله وزين ليها 
فكيت الادميه من شرك
وانت الحين صير رجال واقبض ارضك وبطل عن 
هاالاسفار كل يوم والثاني 
باسم..وشغلي مويحتاج الى السفر له قالو ليكم العب 
حسين...شغلك موجود وياي بالمكتب ولو تمباه من الحين 
والمعاش(الراتب)الاتمباه بعد ويش تبغى ازيد من جديه
وشو ف لك بت الحلال وانستر وياها 
باسم...ارجوكم لاتدخلو في حياتي 
حسين..حمق حد ماعنده وعطاه كف جامد صحيح 
انك ماتربيت لين الحين اخوك الكبير وامك ولاعندك ذرة احترام
باسم..قايم بيطلع انا بهالعمر وانضرب قالولك اصغر اولادك انا
محمد...مسك اخوه وتفاهمو وبعدها باسم حب اخوه وحضنه 
واستسمح منه واشتغل وياه 
نجي الحين الى نقاء..
خلصت امتحانات وجات الاجازه ومكالمات ومسنجر
مع صاحباتها وكلما تمبى تطلع 
ام حسين ...يابتي تكلمينهم يجولش على عيني وراسي
مابقول لش شي العين اوسع ليهم من البيت
بس طلعات وروحات وجيات مع سواقين لامافيه
نقاء..اماااه ويش فيش ماعندش ثقه فيني مواني بتش 
من هو يعني الارباني .ويش معنى البنات 
اهلهم يعني موخايفين عليهم بس انتون الاخايفين علي 
ام حسين..قولي الابتقوليه كلمتي مابغيرها 
ولازيدي في اللعيه واجد(الهدره-الكلام)
نقاء..دخلت غرفتها وشدخت (سكرت الباب حدماعندها )
ماصارت هذه كل قعده في البيت
الطلعه بطلوع الروح متى افتك من هالعيشه يااااارب
خناااقه خنقتني ان شاء الله لو اني ولد كان الحين حياتي غير 
طلعات وتمشيات موقعده في البيت 
ام حسين...قاعده تشرب شاي وفتحت التلفزيون
ومااشتغل بعد وايلاويه ماتشتغل له ويش فيك من عله
الحين لو انادي عليها مابترضى تطلع 
نقاء تعالي يابتي شوفي هالمجبوب موراضي يشتغل
نقاء...احسن ان شاء الله مايشتغل موبس اني الاضايقوني 
جربوا ضيقه الصدركان تحسوا فيني اشوي
ام حسين ..تعودي من بليس وتعالي قعدي وياي 
كأني جنيه ماتقعدي وياي استوحش يابتي لوحدي
نقاء..ماامبى بكلم صاحبتي على المسنجر لو بعدبتحرموني
من كل شي احبه ،موغريبه عليكم كل شي تسووه
ام حسين..زمن اغبر وين الاول الامانجرع نرفع اعيونا في امهاتنا 
ولانقول ثلث الثلاثه كم 
نقاء..بس زمنا غير زمنكم الدنيا اطورت 
وانتونا على ماانتو عليه ،يسمونكم متخلفين
ام حسين.. اعودبالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيم ،
اذا صرتي في حكم ذاك الرجال 
ينجاز (يتفاهم) وياش ومدام انتي في حكمي 
تمشين على كيف الااني امباه واشوفه في صالحش 
نقاء..فتحت الكمبيوتر ودشت(دخلت) على المسنجر 
اوووه دلالوووو
ايلاويه مارحتي
دلال.. الناس تسلم بالاول
نقاء..خليتي في الاانافيه حدي بنفجر 
دلال ..ياساتر مره بتنفجري ايلاويه انتينا
منفخه(بالونه)
نقاء..لاوالله وتطنزي(تسخري)بعد فاضيه لش مع وجهش
دلال...ايلاويه ماجيتي معانا وفكيتنا من الانفجارات خخخخخخ 
بس لايصير فيها دماء ههههههه
نقاء..هنيئنا ليكم الواناسه واني طياحة حظي 
دلال..ههههه ايلاويه امش مارضيت تطلعي 
نقاء..ايييه 
دلال..تمنيت عندي ام وتقول لي لاوالله كان اسمع كلامها
وناسه اقعدوي امي واسولف وياها
واتعلم منها وتنصحني وتحطني وتلمني (تضمني)في حضنها 
نقاء..يالله جات الفيلسوفه اقول اغيرالموضوع احسن
ايلاويه انتي اصلافاتحه المسن مابتروحي ويالشله 
دلال..حنا في السياره 
ام حسين...نقاء غناتي بعد امي تعالي يابعد اهلي 
وطوايفي 
نقاء..دلالوووه امي تصوط علي بايات،
ها ام حسين ويش تمبي حنيتي على الفقيره المسكينه 
المظلومه المكسور قلبها
ام حسين..ايه هذا يعني اذا زعلانه مااكون امش له
يقطع ابليسك طالعه لغويه على من انتينا 
نقاء..اقول وماتزعلي مني بعد
ام حسين ..قولي يالملسونه 
نقاء..طالعه على من بعد مويقولو البنت تطلع على امها 
يقول المثل الشهير" طب الجرة على تمها البنت بتطلع لأمها
شفتي كيف اني اعرف وافهم وموصغيره 
ام حسين..كان زين لوطالعه علي ياالله يابتي عدلي لي 
هالغبر مابطلع بقعد اسمع الحين بيطلع الشيخ المهاجري ربي يحفظه
نقاء..زين ام حسين هالمره تفتحي بالريموت من هنيه 
انتينا الاتخربيه مره ثانيه مابطاوع احد
ام حسين..هذا قدري عندش يع عليش وعلى هالتربيه 
نقاء.. تسبي روحش يعني لاني تربيتش ههههههه 
داويه مريوم ايلاويه قلبتي علي وحبت ا مها على راسها 
يخليش لي ولايحرمني من حنانش تعرفين بتش دلوعه 
بعدويه بس والله اماه مومشتهيه قعدتي بالبيت كأني مسجونه 
بين اربع اطوف
ام حسين..يابتي لبنيه مفلات الجوهره 
نقاء..عودنا الى نفس السالفه والاسطوانه الاماتتغير 
او الدعاء كل يوم يتردد
والله دخل كلامك في هالكور ومايحتاج
تعيدي وزيدي فيه بكتبه 
وبحطه اقلاده على صدري كل مابغيتي تقوليه 
ارااويش اياها
البنت جوهره مصونه والله عرفنا 
ام حسين.. ياعلي ولا لصبيان سوولي مفلاتش ،
ايلاويه ماتروحي تتعلمي لش حاجه تنفعش
شوفي داكي بت جيرانا زينب تعلمت والحين تخيط 
نقاء...اماااه تعرفيني مااحب شي اسمه خياطه اني ابرااه
يادوب اعرف امسكها ماناقصني الاامسك مقص وخيوط 
هذه خليها الى غيري 
خلاااص اماااه بقعدعلى النت اشوي 
ام حسين..هذا احنا والكموتر تعالي وياي المطبخ 
نقاء..وبضحكه امااه الى متى واعلمش اسمه كمبيوتر
ههه المطبخ كاان تجيني جلطه على ريحة البصل والثوم يالله اخليش اماه
وفتحت المنتدى الامسجله فيه 
منتدى كل شي فيه عادي بالمختصر كل شي فري ..
من دردشه وشات ووو
متعوده كل ماتفتح وقبل تسجيلها باالدخول تشوف المتواجدين ،
اووه حنوونه موجوده وحشتني الدوبه 
سجلت دخول تفاجئت برساله 
ترددت في فتحها عنوانها
وحشتينايالغاليه وينك ..!!
ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله 
يسعدني نووور حروووفكم وتعليقااااتكم 
ودعااائكم ...

----------

ورده محمديه (11-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-17-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-17-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (11-16-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-16-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اوه اوه تطورنا في الأحداث شوي 

وحلو هالبارت صاير حوار بين الأم وبنتها والأحداث انشوفها في كل بيت تقريبا
الله المعين على هالدنيا 
بانتظار البارت الجاي 
والله يعطيش العافية*

----------

فرح (11-17-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ماشاء الله عيني عليك بارده فروحه 
كل بارت يقول الزود عندي 

متشوقه اعرف من منو الرساله؟!! ..على الرغم اني خمنت واتوقع تخميني صح  خخخخ 

يلا حبابه بنتظارك على احر من الجمر مع احداث ساخنه تدفينا شوي عن البرد  هع 


*

----------

فرح (11-17-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله تتطورات الامور كثير..
هع تحمست الى الرساله موووت...بسرعه لاطولين علينا الاحداث نااار >>تموت في سوالف البنات خخخخ

يعطيك الف عافيه يلغلآآ

----------

فرح (11-17-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*آحداث حلووة وحوار جمييل*
*البارت مررره يجنن اليوم*
*فيه حمااس وسووالف* 
*ومتشوووقه اعرف من منو رسالة نقاء*
*أحس من شخص وياها بالمنتدى*

*فرووحهـ ..*
*تسلمييين غناااتي ع الكتابة الحلوووة*
*والتعبيرات الجمييييله*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآآفيه*
*وبانتظاآر المشوووق والجديد*
*دعائنا لكِ لاينتهي..*
*موفقه بحق الاطهاآر..*

----------

فرح (11-17-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

اليوم الأحداث معظمها خاصة بنقاء ...وتحرطمهااا >> :S

اممم عاد مااختارت الا المنتدى ابو الشات !!

اني ماألومها كل اللوم وبنفس الوقت مااعطيها عذر ..

ممكن الهيكل العام لحياتها وبيئتها والتزمت في بعض الأمور البسيطة هو اللي خلاها تختار هالنوعية ..وممكن تكون هالنوعية من المنتديات اختيار احد من صاحباتها .
.تلاقي كثير يحبو يقلدوا صاحباتهم أو يحبوا الاطلاع على شي غريب عن مجتمعنا  ...
تدري اني احس ان والدتها تبغى تقربها دوم ..وحسيت علاقتها بوالدتها عميقة ..بس بنفس الوقت في فارق سن مو قليل بينهم ....
وكون اخوانهم كلهم من جنس الذكور ..تلاقيها تبغى احد تلوذ به وهي بنظرها صديقاتهم هم الأقرب..مع كثرة حبها لأهلها ..ولأمها بالخصوص..
امممم حاجة ثانية مع التزمت وقلة الطلعات عندها ...بنفس الوقت في تسيب وقلة رقابة ..
يعني الأهل منعوها انها تطلع وعذرهم عندهم مافي أمان في هالزمن ...بس خلوها عند شاشة يجهلوا زينها من شينها ...!

>>قاعدة تحلل بكيفها ويمكن هالبنت ماتسوي شي غلط أصلاً>>>هذي آخرة التخيلات ..، تخليك تسيئي الظن بالقصص  :toung: 
بس اتوقع إن هالمرسلة هي نفس العضوة (حنونة)..أو يمكن اتمنى إنها تكون هي أو ع الأقل من فئة الفتايا لأني حاسة إن نقاء من النوع اللي راح يتأثر من أول كلمة لو كانت من جنس آخر ......
...>>تعيش ويا الأحداث بشكل غير طبيعي..


عندي كلام أكثر>>بعد!!!


ولكن اكتفي بهذا القدر ..
وأهنئكِ على هذه الحياكة الفاخرة ..حقاً...

انتظر المزيد ..واعتذر لثرثرتي المُمطرة في كل مرة ...

موفقة حبيبة
وكل عام وأنتِ سعيدة ..(f)
مُحققة أمانيك..للدنيا والآخرة بحق السادة النجباء..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (11-17-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم وارحمنا بهم يااكرم الاكرمين
اوووووول شي ابااااارك لكم احبتي بالعيييييد السعييييييييييد
وكل عااام وانتم بألف خيييييييير وفي تمااام الصحه والعاافيه
ومن العايدييييين السعيييدين
وربي يتقبل اعمااااالكم ياااارب العالمين
الجميييييييييع شكري يمتدلكم والى رووووعة توااااجدكم المشرقه
من القلب ادعوووو لكم وربي لايحرمني هالاخووووه الصااادقه منكم 
كل تعلييييق يعجبني منكم وله في دااااخل القلب نكهه خااااصه
نقشتهم بحروووفكم في متصفحي اجمل الحروووف
وكاااان لهكم بالقلب اغلى الاماااني 
ربي يحقق امنيااااتكم بحق النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين
اممم جاااني تقييييم بس بدون اسم ..فضووول اتمنى اعرفه بس اتوقع  :embarrest:

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 
*أولآ .. أهنئك بمنـــــآآسبة العيد* 
*فكل عـــــــآآم وأنتِ بخير وسعـــــــآآدة* 
*وجعل الله أيآآمك كلهـــآآ أعيآآد وفرحة لقلبكِ ورووحكِ* 
*وكل عــــآم والإبدآآع يرآفقكِ أينمآ كنتِ ..* 


*الله عليك ..* 
*غبت يومين .. (ماقرأت) وتفآجئت لما لقيت* 
*تطورآآت جديدة .. وأشخـــــــــآآص جُدُد*
*كم أنت مبدعة يافرووووووح* 

*عجبني البآرت الأخير واللي قبلة بقــــــــــــووة* 
*عآد اللي قبلة الفلبينية سوت لنــــآآ أكشن وحركآآت* 

*وهالنقـــــآآء ..صدق ملسوونة وتبغى تسوي كل اللي ببـآلهآآ* 
*بس زين تسووي فيهآ أم حسين (عجبتني)* 
*أشك أن نقــــــآآء بتنحرف* 
*بالعـــــآآدة الأنحرآآف مايكون الآ من الممنوعين من الطلعـــآآت* 

*متحمسة أعرف مصير نقــــــــــــآآء ..* 

*أنتظر البقية .. وبكل شووووووق* 

*~*فـــــــروحة *~*
*مايحتـــآآج أثني على القصة ..* 
*لأن كلمـــــآآتي تقصر عن الثنآء في حقك* 

*وحتى أكتمــــــــآآلهآ سأظل من المتآبعين بشوق* 

*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

فرح (11-18-2010)

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 
> *اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وارحمنا بهم ياارحم الراحمين*
> 
> *أولآ .. أهنئك بمنـــــآآسبة العيد* 
> *فكل عـــــــآآم وأنتِ بخير وسعـــــــآآدة* 
> *وجعل الله أيآآمك كلهـــآآ أعيآآد وفرحة لقلبكِ ورووحكِ* 
> *وكل عــــآم والإبدآآع يرآفقكِ أينمآ كنتِ ..* 
> *وانتِ حبيبتي بألف خير وعساااك من عواااده*
> ...



 
رنيم ياكل الغلا 
تسلمي لي حضوووورك واطرااائكِ ياااقلبي يخجلني 
جل شكري وامتناااني .ع تشجيعك 
حروووفي قاااصره تجاااه حرووووفكِ العذبه 
وانااااكلي شوووووق لمعاااانقة عيق حروووفك ونووور هالاطلاله البهيه
اجمل التحايااا بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار

----------

رنيم الحب (11-18-2010)

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (7)


وحشتينايالغاليه وينك ..!!
المرسل..مالك القلوب
وفي خاطرها ليش يكتب لي جديه من فاكر نفسه
اخويي لو من بقية اهلي 
والله لعلمه من يكلم ،فكرت افتحها لاماافتحها
يللا خلنا نشوف وفتحتها
السلام عليكم 
بعد التحيه ،
الاخت الطيبه نقاء الروح 
صار لش فتره ماتدخلين المنتدى ،انشغل قلبنا عليش
خير يالطيبه ،اشتقنا لش مكانش فاضي في الالعاب
الالعاب ماحليوه بدون قمرها ونورها 
تراني ومن خلال الردودفي الالعاب عرفتش منهي انتينا 
لاتخافين مني .انا موقصدي اخوفش ..؟!!
مع السلامه 
نقاء..ويش قصده من كلامه هالغبي
وصفحت بالمنتدى تدخل في موضع وتطلع من ثاني 
وكل ماتدخل موضوع تلاقيه متواجد 
وعودرسل ليها 
نقاء..ليش خايفه ،تدخلين وتطلعين
الااعرفه انش ذكيه .وحاط وجه يبتسم 
نقاء..اردعليه 
لو سمحت ويش قصدك من كلامك هاااا..؟؟؟!!
مالك القلوب...ماقصدي شي موزين لاسمح الله
انتي مثل اختي واخاف عليش بعد 
نقاء..دخلت في قسم الخواطروقررت تحط(تنزل)
موضوع جديد من كتاباتها .
ابـــــــي يالغااااااالــــــــيْْْ }
ابتاه .مايوم عرفت معناها،لوشعرها القلب 
انها ليست مجرد حروف تنطق لها معنى سامي 
معانيها متعدده ،اتذكر طفولتي اين كنت تجلسني 
في حضنك والابتسامه تملئ محياك الروحاني 
ارى تلك اليدان تمتدان لي في الهواء من بعيد
لتحتضني ،وتقبلني 
ابتااااه :اتمنى لو يرجع ذاك الزمان ،لترى ابنتك الغااليه 
اصبحت كالورده الذابله العطشااانه الى عطفك وحنانك 
ابي اشتاق الى بئر حنااانك ومحبتك
اين اجدك يامن كنت سعادتي وحصني وملاذي بالحياه
ياكهفي ، ابتاااه كيف اجد رحلتي في هذه الحياه 
بلاياااك ،جاوبني ياابتاه كيف اختطفك الموت مني 
وجعلني يتيمه لقد اظلمت الدنيا واصبحت كظلام الليل 
كل يوم تقف طفلتك عند الباب تنتظر رجوعك اليها بشووق ،
لكن امنياتي تكون سراب وهلاك الى نفسي الضعيفه 
اصحوووولاارااك وعرفت ان الميت مستحيل يرجع
بيوم .اخبرك اني خايفه من الزمن ومايخبئه لي من عذاب الحياه
يبه كل جرح يبرى ويندمل الاجرح الفراق مايلتئم بعدك يالغالي.
ابنتك الغاليه ..نقاء الروح
وحطت معاها رابط لقصيدة الرادود خالد الغزالي
ايتامك حزينه .
اول من رد عليها مالك القلوب..
غاليتي ..ماهذا الشعور والاحاسيس الجياشه 
يتوقف قلمي عن الكتابه احتراما واجلال لكِ 
وقلمي لايستطيع مجاراة قلمك 
ولساني عاجز حتى عن الاطراء ،صافحت وعانقت 
حروفك ،هنا يحق لي ان اطوقك بطوق من الماس ،
ايتها الرائعه شكرا لكِ بقدرمافي قلبك 
من بياض ولمعان ،اهديك باقه من الزهور الملونه
بالوان حروفك الذهبيه ،
تقبلي مني هذا ..مالك القلوب.
نقاء..رجعت لصفحه قرت الكلام وووووف ويش فيه هذا 
ويش قصده 
من غاليتي بعد يمبى يشوه نظرة الاعضاء لي
سجلت خروج من المنتدى ،وطفت الكمبيوتر 
شافت امها منسدحه على منامها 
اخذت ليها استكانة شاي تف تف تف
يااااعلي امي كيف تشربه ماسخ وووووووف 
ماينبلع باسق اخذت ليها مكعبين من السكر ،
خرش (رن )التلفون 
ام حسين..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد الهداة الميامين 
نقاء..كالعاده تشيل (ترفع)السماعه ولاتتكلم
الااذا عرفت مين المتصل
المتصل..ساكت 
نقاء..سكرت 
ام حسين..من الايكلمش
نقاء..يارب انتينا الحين سمعتيني اكلم احد .الايتصل ماكلم 
ام حسين ..اذا انتي ماتكلمتي بفكرو مااحد شاله له
عود الاتصال
نقاء..؟؟؟؟؟
المتصل...الوووو
نقاء..نعم 
المتصل..هذا بيت عبدالله 
نقاء..لا
المتصل...انتي نقاء اذا موغلطان 
نقاء...دق قلبها بقوه هاااومين انت حتى 
المتصل ..بس بالاول صح لو لا
نقاء..انت بتقول من لو اسكر 
المتصل ..هدي اعصابش ايلاويه معصبه خليش ليلاكس 
انا اقول بس احلفي بالاول ماسكرين 
انا مالك القلوب 
نقاء..لعنة الله عليك صحيح انك قليل ادب 
المتصل..يضحك ياحلاوتها منش مثل العسل درر
تصدقي من زمان اتمنى اسمع هالصوت 
نقاء..من وين جبت رقم البيت يالاماتستحي على وجهك 
ترضى الى اهلك هالشي 
ام حسين..من هذا يابتي جيبيه 
المتصل ..يللا باي بكلمش مره ثانيه بس ماامبى 
هالالفاظ خليش اكثر عقلانيه وتطور 
الناس طورت واصبح كل شي عادي 
سي يو
سكرت وهي تسب وتدعي عليه خناقه خنقتك
سودالله وجهك ياقليل الادب
ام حسين..من هذا الاتسبي 
نقاء..مااعرفه واحد اهله مااعرفوا يربوه 
وبعدها طورت مكالمات ومسنجر بين مالك القلوب
ونقاء لين يوم طلب منها انه يمبى يشوفها او يشوف صورتها
مالك القلوب ..حبيبتي الى متى بس مكالمات امبى اروي عيني 
واشوف الحلو #####خارج التغطيه 
نقاء...هااا حبيبي الاطلبته صعب ومااقدر اشوفك 
مالك القلوب..زين لابتوبش فيه كاميرا
نقاء..ايه فيه بس حاطه عليه طابعه(استكار)
مالك القلوب.. افتحيها وكلميني صوت وصوره 
نقاء..اخاف لالاموعدله لان اخوي محذرني وانا وعدته 
وقسمت اليه 
ماراح افتحها مهما كانت الاسباب
مالك القلوب..ولو قلت لش عشاني حبيبتي 
وبعدين انا مواي احدبعدكم يوم بصيرين حرمتي(زوجتي) يعني سمعتش
تهمني هاانا بالاول برسل لش صورتي 
هاويش رايش فيني 
نقاء..تجنن يا#####مشفر تصدق فيك شبه من صاحبتي 
مالك الروح..ومن صاحبتش هذه
نقاء..رهام 
مالك الروح...اييه ليش ماتعرفيني لحدالحين
انا ولد جيرانكم هشام واخو صاحبتش
نقاء..بس ؟؟؟
مالك القلوب ...للحين وماعندش فيني ثقه حتى بعد ماعرفتي انا منوو
هذا لو قلت لش اني امبى اشوفك في بيتنا بس ماعندش حجه
قولي الى امش انش بتروحين الى اختي وبعدين بوريش شقتنا يابعدقلبي 
نقاء..مااوعدك بس راح احاول ،اقول امي تصوت علي 
باي 
مالك القلوب..باي ياقلبي 
ام حسين...نقاؤووه وطعنه طعنت ابليس ويش فيش
كلما اكلمش حاقرتني وعاطتني ادون الصمخه
نقاء..ياعلي اماه توني اسمعش وداني جيتش شبيك لبيك
نقاء الحلوه بين ايديش تدللي وآمري ام حسين 
ام حسين...ماتقولين هالكلام الااذا تمبي شي تحجي 
نقاء..ياعمري الفاهمني اماه من زمان ماطلعت 
ام حسين...وين تمبي تروحي بعد 
نقاء..بيت جيرانا ،رهامووو فجت علي 
من سكرت المدرسه ماشفتها
ام حسين..دقي عليها وخليها تجي لش البيت مافيه ارجال ويانا 
وهناك في بيتهم اخوها وكبير مافيه طلعه 
وبعدمعروف عنه مشيته 
موزينه ربي يستر علينا ويهديه
نقاء..اماااه ويش فيش ولاالبقره تظل بالبيت 
لازم يطلعوها 
قولوها انش مسجونه وماباقي الاتحطون كلابشات بيديني 
لو مثل الكلب تطوقوني بسلسله مليت تراني والله 
طقت جبدي متى ربي ياخذني وافتك منكم 
اماه عشان خاطري والله بس ساعه وبجي الاخطوتين 
ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله
تعليقاااااتكم تعني لي الكثييير ،
هل ياترى ام حسين بتوافق ع طلعة نقاء .؟!!
انتظروووني والبااااارت الاخيييييييييييييير :embarrest: 
لاتحرموني من عطر حروووفكم العطره

----------

ورده محمديه (11-20-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-18-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (11-18-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-20-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~..اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـــــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 

*صبــــــآآحكِ نقآآء وطهــآآرة ..* 

*يا ربي ويش هالنقــــآآء حطت نفسهــــــآآ في بلآوي ماتوقع تطلع منهــآآ بخير* 
*وشكلها بتجيب لنفسهـآآ وأهلهـــآآ الفضيحة* 
*وهذآ هشـــــآآم .. شكله لعــــــآآب على البنـــآآت* 
*وهي ماشآآء الله عليهـآآ كم كلمة حلوة منه فرت عقلهـــآآ ومخهآآ* 
*وتعلق قلبهــآآ فيه* 
*(الحب عندهم يجي بكل سهوولة )* 


*أتوووووقع ..*
*أمهـــــآآ توآفق على روحها بيت الجيرآآن بعد إصرآآر من نقـــــآآء* 
*بتعور بفآدهـــآ وبتسمح لها ترووح* 
*وبتروح وأحتمـــآل تنصدم أن هشــــــــــــآم بوحده في البيت* 
*وبعدهـــآ .........*



*ماأبي أتوقع وآآجد ............. (أنتظر بقية الأحدآآث وبكل شووق)* 

*غـــــآليتي المبدعة..* 
***فرووحة ***
*يسعدني أكون أول وحدة ترد على البـــــآآرت رقم 7*
*وأول صفحة قرأتها في صبآآح يومي* 

*رآآئع جـــــــــــــــــــــــدآآ .. ومآشآآء الله عليكِ* 
*حتى الردود في المنتدى بين نقآء الروح ومآلك القلوب حآطتنها بشكل وآآقعي* 
*(عجبتني الحركة )* 

*سلم عقلكِ المُستفيض بكل جمـــــــآل ورووعة*
*ولآحرمنا الله من جودكِ* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

فرح (11-19-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبـآآاح السعاااده* 
*عسى عيدكم مبارك وأيامكم سعييدهـ*

*كما توقعت تماماً واحد هو اللي راسل لها .. بس والله خطير هالهشام*
*جريء مره حتى اتصال ع بيتهم يسووويه ..!*
*وشكلها ام حسسين بتوافق ع روحة بنتها هذا احساسي للمووضوع..*

*فرووحهـ غنااتي ،،*
*بارت حلووو حمل كل الآثاره والتشوووويق* 
*حماس مرره وعشت اجواءه*
*تسلم الاياادي غلآتي ع هييك كتاآبه*
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عااآفيه*
*وبانتظاآآر البارت الجديددد بشوووووق*
*وكل عاام وانتي بإلف خير*
*دمتي بـعين الله*

----------

فرح (11-19-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو روعه روعه ..
فرووحه آول مآشفت آلـآسم في توقيعش قلت ونآسسه بتآبع ويآش 
بس آسمحي ليي كنت آقرآ روآيه وتوني مخلصتنهآ سيدآ قريت هذي 
تجنن تجنن تجنن .. بسس !!
كآنش قلتي آلبآرت آلـآخيييير  ..؟!!! < حسيتهآ قصصيره وآآآيد ..  :amuse: 
خيتو توقعآتي مفلـآت آختي رنومه بالضبط ..  :toung: 
يلـآ بآنتظآر البآرت القآدم بششوق .. ><

----------

فرح (11-19-2010)

----------


## فرح

رنيم ..شذى..الفراش الفاطمي ..
تسلمووو لي حضووووركم اعتز به 
تسعدني تعليقااااتكم ..
اتمنى من قلب ان  اعلق ع كل تعليق لكم  :embarrest: 
حروووفكم شهاااده اعتز بها 
تسلمووو حباااايبي وربي لايحرمنا توااااجدكم الغااالي والمضيئ بمتصفحي 
الفراش حبيبتي ..نعم قصيره لم اتعمق بتواجد المحيطين بها وانما جنيت منها المفيد 
والايصل الى القارئ بسهوووله .احببتها تكون مختصره بالشي الااردت توضيحه 
والابجد واقع بالحياه .
اسعدني حضووورك ياااقلبي ..
دمتم ودااام عطر تواااصلكم 
موفقين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من خخَلف الكوآليسسس 


متأخرة بالأجزاء >< 

ألحين أكمل

ثآنكس فرح

وتسلم الايادي 

=)

----------


## فرح

البارت رقم (8) والاخـــــير ... 

ام حسين...خلاص روحي وامري الى الله وماتتاخري 
لاترى آخرطلعه لش 
نقاء..يابعدعمري وقلبي وحياتي ام حسين 
ودقت على مالك القلوب ابشرك امي وافقت حياتي 
مالك القلوب..فديت الغالين يالله لاتتاخري لاني قريب
اطلع وياصحابي 
نقاء..بس مادقيت على رهام يمكن مشغوله
مالك القلوب ..مايحتاج تدقي عليها داكي قاعده بالبيت
على النت لو التلفزيون ،يالله بس بسرعه خلينا نشوف القمر 
نقاء..وصلت لعند البيت ودقت الجرس 
مالك القلوب ..هو الافتح الباب هلا والله 
نقاء..تردوقلبها يدق مثل الطببببببل عشان وين رهام 
مالك القلوب..ولللل كل هذا خوف مني دخلي رهاموو بغرفتها
عاد دفتحي هالبوشيه (غشوايه) لو تمبي فتاشة وجه بالاول 
نقاء..لالابرجع وجت بتطلع 
مالك القلوب...مسكها ودخلها بالغصب ويااه ههههه 
بضحكة مكر 
هو دخول الحمام مثل خروجه ياحلوه البيت مافيه احد 
امي واختي في المدينه صار ليهم يومين
نقاء..الله يخليك خليني اطلع حرام عليك 
لاتسوي فيني شي حراام احلفك بالنبي وعلي
خاااف ربك انت عندك اخت ماتخاف يصير فيها 
نفس الاتمبى نفسك الدنيئه الوسخه تسويه فيني 
ويخدعها واحد نذل زيك 
مالك القلوب... لاتجيبي سيرة اختي على السانك 
اختي اشرف منش وماعندها سوالف بطاله 
تمبي توهميني انش شريفه و ماكلمتي غيري ولاطلعتي 
مع احد من قبلي والله كلكم جديه لو فعلا
انتي خايفه كنتي ماكلمتين واحد ماتعرفيه 
و########مشفر وخارج التغطيه
وطلعت نقاء بعد مافقدت اعز ماتملكه كل بنت 
وهي تصيح ونفسها تنتهي حياتها ويش بتقول لامها
تمشي ولاكأنها بالحياه ،
صعب اوصف مثل هالاحساس المؤلم
كيف بتقابل اخوانها ويش هو مصيرها لو عرفوا
وكيف افكار توديها وتجيبها لين وصلت بيتهم
{ربي لايورينا في حبايبنامكروه وربي يستر 
على المؤمنين وكل من يحب الستريارب العالمين بجاه الحبيب المصطفى }
ام حسين...تقولين مابطولين كنت الحين بروح لش
نقاء..ماردت على امها ولابكلمه وراحت لغرفتها 
وهي تصيح وشريط الاصار ليها تشوفه 
آآآآآآآه كيف انا سويت جديه وين عقلي هالشيطان لعب علي 
ودمرني وحطمني وضاع مستقلبي ربي ينتقم منك 
ام حسين...نقاوي غناتي قومي تعشي له 
نقاء..ماامبى مومشتهيه 
ام حسين..هذا وانتي قايله من زمان تبغيه ويش فيش 
ايلاويه تصيحين في احد مزعلنش 
نقاء...لامافيه اماه خلاص امبى انام خليني 
وبصوت نزيل (واطي ،خفيف) كان زين طاوعت 
كلامش كان ماصار الاصار ياريت ربي ياخذروحي ،
وظلت تعيد شريط طفولتها لين بلغت 
وكانت عندها اسئله خاصه وتمبى من يجاوبها عليها 
بس من امها بعيده عنها في هالمسائل مافيه يوم سئلتها 
حتى الاشياء الخاصه والمهمه ماكانت تعرف عنها شي 
الامن صاحباتها او من النت ، ايلاويه يمه صرتي عني بعيده 
ومافهمتيني طريق الصح بس كلمة عيب عيب
زين ويش هالعيب يمه وذاني وقعت بنتش في العيب
وهي تضرب وجهها بياديها
آآآآآه يمه ليت هاليوم مامرعلي في هالدنيا 
تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني ولااسودوجهكم بين الناس
{لااستطيع وصف الحاله بجد مؤلمه حاله تقطع القلب }
ام حسين..هالبت حالتها موعلى عادتها لاضحك ولاحتى 
هالاغبر كنمبوتر ماتلمسه صارليها كم يوم وهي
كل على منامها ماادري ويش فيها وكل مااسألها مافيي شي 
خليني بروحي 
حسين..وينها الحين 
ام حسين..ذاكي على منامها حتى وجها اصفر
وعيونها حمرى من اصياحها 
حسين..دق الباب ودخل هاااا الغاليه ويش فيها 
نقاء..تطالع اخوها وزاد اصياحها ودافنه راسها بالمخده 
حسين ..بعدي لي اشوي بقعد وي اختي من زمان ماقعدت وياها 
ويش مزعلنش يااا غناتي 
نقاء...ليتك من زمان سائلني هالسؤال اني مااستاهل 
منك هالكلام 
حسين..غناتي اختي فيش شي تمبي شي آمري يابعدقلبي 
امش تقول حتى ماتلمسي الكنمبوتر ههههههه ايلاويه 
مدمنة حد الدعسه ويش فيها 
فيه احد مزعلش تكلمي تمبي افلوس من هالعين قبل اختها
لو تمبين تسافري اوديش كم نقاء عدنا
نقاء..يااخوي مااستاهل كلامك الطيب ولاحبك 
لي استاهل الذبح وقليل علي 
حسين...فتح عيونه واحمر وجهه ويش قصدش
ايلاويه تقولين هالكلام تكلمي وبدا يرتفع صوته 
نقاء..تتكلم والكلام يتقطع معها والدموع 
مغطيه وجهها واحد نحيس واطي نذل خسيس#### وكلام خارج التغطيه
حسين ..متبهدل (مندهش) الامشوش من الكلام الايسمعه اختي انا تسوي هالفاعيل 
الشينه وهو يصارخ ويضرب هنا رفسات (قدمات)
كفوف 
نقاء..اذبحني ماامبى اعيش ريحني من الدنيا 
ام حسين...علي ياااااااعلي ويش صاير فيكم وايلاويه هالضرب
ويش فيك مجنووووون ايلاااااوووويه علمني وهي تحاول تمسك ولدها
حسين...قولي الى امش سواد وجهش يا###خارج التغطه
ولد من قولي والله لذبحش واذبحه قولي تحجي 
(تخيلووو هالموقف في الشرف بصراحه مااقدر اوصفه }
نقاء...هشششششاااااااامووووو
حسين ..اييه أي زفت ولد من يعني تحجي 
نقاء..ولدجيرااااااانا 
ام حسين...يااااعلي يااااعلي ياااااوجعة قلبي وافضيحتي وسواد وجهي 
وطاحت 
حسين ..حاول ويا امه ورش عليها ماي بس مافي حركه منها
فتصل بالاسعاف وعلم اخوانه
محمد..ويش صاير وهالدم من ويش نقاء 
حسين ..خليها الحين وروح وي امك وبعدين اعلمك 
في المستشفى ..
يتبع

----------


## فرح

باسم ..دكتور طمنا 
الدكتور ...ماراح اخبي عليكم الوالده 
حالتها حرجه واحنا عملنا الانئدر عليه والبائي عمل ربنا 
والاعمار بيدلله ادعو ليها
حسين ..علم اخوه بالاصار 
محمد..والله لخلي اهله يصيحوعليه اليوم 
حسين...لاتسويها فضيحه ،وطلعوو الثلاثه من المستشفى 
وصلو بيت هشام ودقوووا الجرس 
هشام ..من .من .من اووووووووف يعني لازم نقوووم 
فتح الباب الاحسين ومحمدوباسم بسكر الباب 
فتحه حسين وضرب انهاال عليه الاكفوف والارفسات
هشام..ويش فيكم ويش 
باسم..اذا في امك خير كمل كلام اذا مادفنك بمكانك انعل ابو#####ماعندك غيره ياولد ستعشرالف
####### مشفر خارج التغطيه
حسين..تعب من كثر الضرب وقعد على الارض والله 
ياحيف تربية امك وابوك هالطيبين فيك خيبة رجاامك 
هالمسكينه يهالواطي يالنذل 
هشام..سااااااكت 
حسين..الحين تجيب الشيخ ويعقد عليكم وبعدها 
طلقها يا###### 
هشام...مستحيل الاتقوله يصير انا ازوج ####
باسم ...ويعطيه ضربه في البطن وطيحه على الارض 
لاتجيب سيرة اختي بالشينه ياعديم التربيه 
انت الاضحكت عليها والله لدفعك الثمن غااالي 
واخلي امك تصيح عليك وانت حي بالدنيا تتعذب 
حتى تعرف شرف بنات الناس موبالامر الهين 
ولالعبه 
نجي الى ام حسين..ماتت في نفس الليله 
ونقاء انشلت من ضرب حسين وركلاته تأثر ت فقرات 
العمودالفقري وصارت تقعدعلى كرسي متحرك
وبعد اسبوع تم عقدهشام ونقاء شهروانتهت المهله المحدده وطلبت نقاء تكلم هشام 
ووافقوا اخوتها 
نقاء.. تعرف انك ضيعت مستقبلي وحياتي 
روح راح تشوف حوبتي في اقرب واعز واغلى 
عزيز وغالي عندك بسبب سواتك ماتت امي وهي غضبانه علي 
وخليتني احمل عاااار يلازمني طول حياتي وصرت انا وهالكرسي واحدمامني فايده 
هشام..ودموعه على خده والله كل شي يصلح 
وماراح اطلقش وانتي الحين مرتي على سنة الله ورسوله
نقاء..اني الامايشرفني انك تكون لي زوجي وابو اولادي 
لو تكون آخر رجال بالدنيا والحين طلقني 
تطلقت نقاء وصارت بعيده عن الكل حتى اخوتها ماتتكلم وياهم وقاعده لوحدها وتسأل ربها
بجاه نبيه محمدواهل البيت عليهم السلام العفو والمغفره .
وكتابتها الحزينه هو ماتنفس عن خاطرها
اتنفس رائحة الصباح بضجيج الروح ووجع الزمان
وازفر عمق الحزن في جنح الليل البهيم
دبل وردالكلام من لساني وجف ينبوع الحكي 
ومابقي في حياتي سوى الصمت 
اصرخ وانادي وتسبقني الدموع، 
كيف ازيل احزاني ويجتاحني فوضى الحياه
وغربتها تقتلني آلاف المرات
اصبحت روحي ممزقه في بقايا روح انثى
قدري ان ابقى وحيده على عتبات الدهر
كنت لااعرف معنى الالم واصبح الالم يلازمني
ومايداوي وجعي سوى دموعي ،اشلائي متناثره 
رميتُ بآمالي وطموحي في سلة المهملات 
وارحب باليأس في احضان عالمي الغريب 
وغــــربـــتي مع الحـــيــــــااااااه..~ْْ}
تمت بحمدلله .
بقلم ..ام حـــمـزه {صموووود،فـــرح}
اتمنى المعذره ع الكلمااات الجريئه بعض الشي
وانتظر نوووور حروووفكم المضيئه 
لكم مني اجمل الاماااني..
واطلب دعااائكم .

----------

المتحير (12-21-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (11-20-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-20-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-20-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (11-21-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-20-2010)

----------


## أمينه

أكثر من رائعه هي حروفك عزيزتي فرح



وقصة الروايه معبره وفيها العظه والعبره  


وكلمات الخواطر عجبتني وواجد


لكن كسرت خاطري نقاء  



مع إني اتمنيت الروايه أطول يعني في نفس صمود  ومع ذلك 



كل شيء من فرووحه حلو 





في إنتظار  جديدك  وإبداعك  يالغلا 





تقبلي تحياتي 





هذه أنا 





أمينه

 :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

روعه وربي وتجنن وحليوه حدددهـآ 
مو عآرفه وش آقوول بعـد ..
صحيح آنهـآ قصيره بس زي مآقلتي ..
ومررره هآدفه ومعبره بعـد ..
وعجبتني وآآآآآآآآآآآآيد ..
متى بتكتبي وحده ثآنيه ؟! < طمـآعه آلـآخت ..  :toung: 
بآنتظآر جديدش الرآئع ..
تحيـآتي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

وأُريق النقاء على أرض الخطيئة ...!!


اعلمي أن بدني اقشعر ألماً وذاك إحساسي أشتكى هضماً من غرابة الحياة ...!
دهشةً وذهول تحتوشاني ..بقوة شديدة ..

لم اشأ أن تنتهي نقاء...
لم أشأ أن أُغادر محتوى عشقتُ عقليته قبل كل شيئ...

ولكني شئتُ أن ابتعد البارحة ....هاربة من صدمة ،، خلفتها الأحداث ،،هربتُ ومواجعها بفؤادي لم تزل .....!



ذكرى ، عظة ..
ابتلعتها مع قصتك الاجتماعية 
الشاحبة وأحداث المجتمع المُر ...



فرح.
مُتألمةٌ جداً قارئتكِ دمعة ...لبطلتكِ الخيالية الواقعية ..
لامجال لسرد الأحرف أكثر...
إنما اكتفي بـ   مؤثرة بالروح أنتِ...


حفظ الله الجميع ، وستر علينا وإياكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

موفقة حبيبة .
استودعك الله يامتصفحي الحبيب..
دمتِ بعين الاله ياصمود...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا احداث قريبة من الواقع كثيرا
وربما كانت واقعا لكنه مرير وصعب
 :lll._.: 
ام حمزة اخذتنا على ذلك البساط التي تجرع من الألم ما تجرع 
اه اه من ذلك العااااااااااااااااااااااار الأسود الذي لا تهدأ غصته ابدا مدى الحياة
 :sick: 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم  
كم اثرت فيي تلك القصة والرواية 
 :boo!: 
نسجت احرفا اخذتنا في عالم اخر  
وللأسف طويت صفحت نقاء 
 :worried: 
موفقة اخية 
وجزيتي عنا كل الشكر والأمتنان
 :niceday:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*غربة مع الحيآاة مؤلمه تجرح القلوب البيضاء وتدمع فيها العيون السوداء*
*مؤثؤه جداً هذه القصه المنسوجة واقعياً بــ أطراف الخيآال* 
*عشنآ مع الآلم والبسمه والدمعه مع نقاء وأهلها* 
*ربي يستر علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الال الهدآاة*
*فرح ..*
*سلِمتِ وسلِم قلمكِ الراآآئع*
*وكتابته الجمييييله ومحتوااهـ الهاآدف* 
*الله يعطيكِ الف الف عاآآفيه*
*ودوووم هالقلم ينبض بالحياة الحلووة*
*وعسى دووم آياآمكِ سعييده وجميله بحق الآل الكراآم*
*ماننحرم من كتاباتكِ عزيزتي*
*دمتي بسعـآآادهــــــــــ*
*
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــــآآ بهم يا الله *~*
*أين أم حسين المرأة الطيبة ..!!*
*ماذآ جرى لهـــــآآ من الصدمة ..* 
*أهكذآآ هي الحيآة تسرق من الإنســــــــآآن حيآآته ..؟؟*
*وماحدث لنقـــآآء .. !!*
*تلك الفتـــــآآة الحــــآلمة التي تمنت أن تُكون منزلآ وأسرة* 
*وتملأ حيآآتها بالحب* 
*سُرق منها أعز ماتملكه في غمضة عين* 
*ماتت أمهــــآآ الغآلية .. وضــــــآآع شرفهـــــــآآ* 
*وقست عليهـآآ الحيآة* 
*فقد أصبح الكرسي المتحرك هو من يقودهــــــآآ* 
*فأطلقت صرآآخـــــــآتها ونطقت بأكثر العبآرآآت ألمآ وقسوة* 
*وبآآتت يآئســــــة من الحيآآ تتجرع الموت في كل لحظة من لحظــآآتها المريرة* 
* فــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح ..*
*آلمتني بطلة القصة كثيرآآ* 
*وأكـــــآآد أبكي ألمـآآ لو لآ أنني أعلم أن نقآآء لم تكن موجودة على أرض الوآآقع* 
*إلآ أنني أعلم أن هنـــــآآك مثلها الكثير تكآد تهوي بهم الحيآآة*
*تمنيتُ لنقـــآآء الأنتصــــآآر بدل الهزيمة* 
*ووددتُ أن لآ أفآرق الأحدآث لتُضفي على نقآء بريقــآآ من السعآدة والأمل* 
*وأنتظــآآرمايجعل لحيآآتها معنى* 

*غــآليتي ..* 
***فروحــــــــــــة*** 
*محتوآآكِ جعلني أحلق بخيــآآلي لأبعد مايمكن أن يكون* 
*فكآن لقصتكِ وقعٌ كبير على عقــــلي وقلبي* 
*فأنتِ مبدعة حقـــــآآ* 
*وأتمنى أن أصل لمستوى تأليف القصص لما وجدته من روعة وجمـآآل* 
*وتجسيد المعـــــآآني الإنســـــــآآنية* 

*سلم قلبكِ وعقلكِ وروحــــــــــــــــــكِ من كل سوء بحق محمد وآله الأطهـآر* 
*وأبعد الله عن كل مؤمن ومؤمنة كل سوءِ وبلآء* 

*دمتي ودآآم عطـــــــــآآءك الفيآآض ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير وصلآح ..* 
*تحيــــــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يسلمووووووووووو عالطرح الرائع الله يستر علينا وعليكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
ماتوقعت النهائيه الحزينه

----------


## طيف الاحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يسلمووووووووووو عالطرح الرائع الله يستر علينا وعليكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
ماتوقعت النهائيه الحزينه

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك الف عافيه..
قصه جدا معبرهـ عن واقعنا الاليم..
الله يبعد السؤ عنا وعن كل من يحب لستر ..

غاليتي ام حمزهـ..كل كلمة كتبتها لها معاني وفائدهـ كبيرهـ..
سلمتي وسلمت راحت يداك ..

بنتظــآركـ مع روايه آخرهـ..

لكـ مني أجمل تحيه.

----------

